

The Most Officialest SkiFree Home Page - danso
http://ski.ihoc.net/

======
mutagen
Does anyone remember a SKI.BAS character mode ski game for the Apple II? It
simply scrolled a series of characters representing the slalom course and the
player and occasionally had a jump, much like the VAX version they describe.
In 7th grade I could type it in from memory and I figured out how to add it to
the menu of whatever educational software menu program came up on the
computers at school, it quickly became the most popular thing on there.

Now I'm going to spend the evening on a nostalgia trip trying to find it
because I certainly don't remember the code. I could re-implement it but there
was a nice hack, maybe even buggy behavior, that made the jump and I don't
remember the trick.

------
mey
I remember there was a bug/trick/cheat by going up hill underneath a ski-lift
you would basically get infinite points.

------
jstnn
there's a really fun skifree revival for mobile. actually it's quite good
[http://mego.cl/montegrande](http://mego.cl/montegrande)

------
furyg3
And here's a wonderful version you can play online (kind of):

[http://skifreeonline.com/](http://skifreeonline.com/)

------
tf243
Too bad you can't play it right in the browser.

~~~
jadavis
[https://basicallydan.github.io/skifree.js/](https://basicallydan.github.io/skifree.js/)

~~~
chrissnell
It's amusing that the original (native) version ran smoothly on a 286 with EGA
but this JS version gets the CPU running hard enough to turn on the fans on my
2014 MBP.

~~~
nhayden
I would guess it's running at like a thousand FPS, could be wrong though.

